# Evans Electric 70kw (95hp) wheel motor vaporware?



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

In March it was reported that the Evans Electric 70kw (95hp) wheel motors would be launched...

http://www.caradvice.com.au/62397/australian-company-set-to-launch-awd-ev-with-70kw-in-wheel-motors/

Evans Electric was quoted saying in the "next month or two" the demonstration vehicle with one motor per wheel, 380hp, would be uncovered.

I guess they meant "next month or three"

Anyone got any info/updates?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> In March it was reported that the Evans Electric 70kw (95hp) wheel motors would be launched...
> 
> http://www.caradvice.com.au/62397/australian-company-set-to-launch-awd-ev-with-70kw-in-wheel-motors/
> 
> ...


Not a very impressive web site  http://evans-electric.com.au/

Nothing lately which google could find. You think maybe they have some problems  I'll believe when I see it.

major


----------



## tsport100 (Jun 29, 2010)

If either of you Forum heroes could search as well as you can post 'smiles' you would have found an update.

http://electric-vehicles-cars-bikes.blogspot.com/2010/06/work-continues-on-wheel-motor-ev.html


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tsport100 said:


> If either of you Forum heroes could search as well as you can post 'smiles' you would have found an update.


 
Thanks for that update tsport100,

So now we know "work continues". And new launch date is September, 2010.

Are you involved with the project?

Regards,

major


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

tsport100 said:


> If either of you Forum heroes could search as well as you can post 'smiles' you would have found an update.
> 
> http://electric-vehicles-cars-bikes.blogspot.com/2010/06/work-continues-on-wheel-motor-ev.html


somebody get the midol.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

tsport100 said:


> If either of you Forum heroes could search as well as you can post 'smiles' you would have found an update.
> 
> http://electric-vehicles-cars-bikes.blogspot.com/2010/06/work-continues-on-wheel-motor-ev.html


That looks great tsport. I've only two questions. How much energy can you get into a 40kg pack? And how does the regen braking works if the battery is unable to accept the power? Dump it in resistors orso? The idea of not having mechanical brakes looks a bit scary to me.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jan said:


> That looks great tsport. I've only two questions. How much energy can you get into a 40kg pack? And how does the regen braking works if the battery is unable to accept the power? Dump it in resistors orso? The idea of not having mechanical brakes looks a bit scary to me.


Always worked fine for Fred. Just remember to put a spare pare of shoes in the glovebox.

It says there are no frictional brakes; does that include the parking brake? That's required in my area. 

And what happens when the batteries are full or near full? 

I doubt the regen will provide enough breaking to qualify for a lot of municipality's road rules. It can use the regen to decelerate as fast as it accelerates, according to the article, but that's not as fast as my brakes can stop me. My area's statues say at a speed of 20 mph, you have to stop in 30 feet. 20 mph = 105,600 ft/h = 1760ft/m = 29.3 ft/s. For comparison, 0-60mph in 5.9 seconds (not the fastest car on the road, but pretty decent for a street car) is only 14.62 ft/sec, or roughly half of the needed deceleration.

The car is for demonstration purposes, of course, but putting it on an unrealistic platform is kind of intellectually dishonest. "Wow how'd you make it go so fast??" "Oh the motors are just that good. And the car is a little light. We took out the brakes. And only put in 20 lbs of batteries, so don't try and leave the test area."

But still, a commercially available hub motor would be awesome.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope they offer them in low quantities for a competitive price...if so, then yes they are game changers...If not, same ol sh*t....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

the corp website http://www.evans-electric.com.au/ doesn't offer any more details... could be very cool, or just vaporware. I sure would not want to rely on regen-only in all four wheels though!

I sure would love to see some real weight, torque test, hp test, max regen test ,and especially $MSRP. I dunno about the 19" wheels on my Swift though....


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Its possible it would work. The axial flux motors are the end all be all of the solar vehicle world. Super light weight, super effecient, and very powerful. Last time I check one of the universities in Australia had the patent rights. They never really caught on as the 60k price tag was a little overwhelming and the efficiency gains didn't justify the price over the NGM setup that most everyone uses.

I think it could easily be scaled up, but I'm standing by for price shock.


----------



## munchausendrive (Sep 22, 2009)

Bump

Well it's September, let's all hope something shows up soon.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

munchausendrive said:


> Bump
> 
> Well it's September, let's all hope something shows up soon.


yyyyah lets hope


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://green.autoblog.com/2013/07/29/evans-electric-unveils-monster-in-wheel-motor-down-under/

_Evans Electric has chosen Meguiar's MotorEx – Australia's largest automotive enthusiast event – as the venue in which to lift the lid on what it's been up to all these years: a 75-kW (100.6 horsepower) axial flux 3-phase AC induction wheel motor boasting 625 Nm (460.9 pound-feet) of torque. And that's just the nominal output. They peak at double that rating._

What do you say Major, do we wait to see some driving videos before we start up the ol' bandwagon.....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

munchausendrive said:


> Bump
> 
> Well it's September, let's all hope something shows up soon.


I guess he forgot to ask which September 

Ya Bows, I'll wait till I see it


----------

